# It is in the works!!!!



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

Q7 I ordered in January is being made April 10, placed on a ship bound for Brunswick Ga May 2, and arriving May 23. Dealer will get delivery between June 2 and June 12. I'm psyched!!!!


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: It is in the works!!!! (bullnuts)*

Congratz man!! that'll be a long month,


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: It is in the works!!!! (bullnuts)*

Guess your not psyched any longer.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: It is in the works!!!! (kirklake13)*

We delivered our first one today!!


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm psyched about the Avant A6 I bought. It is a really great car.


----------

